# Any Meetups in Barrie/Collingwood



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there. Searched to see if there were any meetups in Barrie, and the last post was from 2004 with no replies. I am newly diagnosed, and I would really love to attend a meetup so I can get to talk to others who have IBS and maybe get some pointers or advice. I really hope that this can happen! If anyone is in the Collingwood/Barrie area please post a reply, and hopefully we can make this happen!


----------

